# Prowadzenie sklepu



## eleo_piercing

hej czy ktos zna jakies bardziej formalne okreslenie niz "running a store"?
walcze z umowa i nie wiem jak napisac

najemca bedzie uzywac przedmiotu najmu dla celow PROWADZENIA W NIM SKLEPU W BRANZY SPOZYWCZEJ


----------



## majlo

Według mnie "run a store" jest w porządku.


----------



## dreamlike

W pierwszej kolejności zająłbym się zdaniem wyjściowym, bo trochę niezgrabne jest. Piszesz "dla celów" a wymieniasz jeden cel. 
_Najemca będzie używać przedmiotu najmu celem prowadzenia w nim sklepu branży spożywczej. 

_"Run a store" jest tak samo formalne jak polskie sformułowanie "prowadzenie sklepu". Prowadzenie działalności gospodarczej byłoby bardziej formalne.


----------



## eleo_piercing

dreamlike said:


> "Run a store" jest tak samo formalne jak polskie sformułowanie "prowadzenie sklepu". Prowadzenie działalności gospodarczej byłoby bardziej formalne.



dzieki! w taki sposob sformulowano ta umowe, ja ja tylko opisuje.


----------



## eleo_piercing

wlasnie natknelam sie przypadkiem na "operate a store", co wy o tym sadzicie?


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

In American English, one might also say "manage a store".


----------



## LilianaB

"Operate" is fine, especially in a contract, or lease. "Run" is more common in colloquial language.


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> W pierwszej kolejności zająłbym się zdaniem wyjściowym, bo trochę niezgrabne jest. Piszesz "dla celów" a wymieniasz jeden cel.
> _Najemca będzie używać przedmiotu najmu celem prowadzenia w nim sklepu branży spożywczej.
> 
> _"Run a store" jest tak samo formalne jak polskie sformułowanie "prowadzenie sklepu". Prowadzenie działalności gospodarczej byłoby bardziej formalne.



Tyle że to nie to samo znaczenie.


----------



## Baltic Sea

How about: running a grocer's shop?


----------

